# Rental rules?



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with renting out a property. I have a property to rent in Italy but I don't know what the legalities are. 

I know that I will have to pay Uk taxes on rental income but it is the red tape requirements that have me foxed.


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

it's OK, I found what I needed.

Italy: renting your property short term


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

craftfairy said:


> I know that I will have to pay Uk taxes on rental income but it is the red tape requirements that have me foxed.



Are you renting an UK property?


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

A property in Italy.


----------

